
Secret German Intelligence IP Addresses Leaked - tsally
http://wikileaks.org/wiki/German_Secret_Intelligence_Service_(BND)_T-Systems_network_assignments,_13_Nov_2008
======
tsally
The article notes that German Intelligence actually edited their own Wikipedia
article (from the suspect IP) to remove speculation that it belonged to them.

"An examination of Wikipedia edits from the IP ranges reveals that along with
a lot of standard edits, the German Wikipedia entry for the BND itself was
modified. The claim suggesting that foreign offices of the Goethe Institute
serve as unofficial cover for the BND, was redacted by the suspect IP."

Apparently they also corrected misinformation about explosives.

"Other edits include corrections on explosives related content, military
aviation — and detail on how to build a more efficient plutonium 'dirty bomb'"

